# Becca's First Discus



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope my discus are looking happy, I have only had them for a few days... my fave are the 2 red turq's I got from Kirk 
































sorry the pics all look kinda yellow... my camera was on a weird setting.
























Here's a few pics of my betta's


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful...Discus are an addiction....lol....I started with one tank a little over a year ago and now have multiple tanks.....
Just remember to keep happy discus...lots and lots of water changes...good luck


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats looks great!


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks! Lol fish in general are addictive. We started with a 29 gallon tank, and within a week had 2 29g tanks set up... and now we have 8...? tanks going, plus a few bettas and at least 1-2 more tanks in the works, 1 being a bigger discus tank already


----------



## salhford (Jul 3, 2010)

This is very nice and very narrow photography here.I really like this photography.I am a big fan of the fish of different colours.I really like this photography because of the clarity and the function you used here to take this pictures.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you when we set up larger tank it will also have a variety of fancy plecos


----------

